# If we really want to know how our child's day went, we need to ask better questions.



## Administrator

> Drawing details out of our kids can be a daunting task. Most likely because they've spent the entire school day answering questions: questions they knew, questions they didn't know, and questions that caught them by surprise. They've been following rules all day, mostly sitting down, and they simply want to let go and unwind. *20 Questions to Ask Instead of "How Was Your Day?"*


What questions do you ask?


----------

